# Fishing from Destin to Indian Pass



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Would like to fish 1-4 times a month. Retired, M-F is fine. Florida native, with too many years of salt water fishing. Seamanship, trailer backing, boat maintenance, gaffing Cobia, shooting sharks..... I can handle it. Watching kids catch fish..... any more, that's as good as gets.

I always have dependable transportation, $50-100 towards expenses, & my alarm clock is very reliable; I'll be there.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

It's been a week, with two very calm days. I'll up date this a couple more times. Inshore or offshore, either is great. Both are improving as we head towards spring.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Been a month since my post.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm still here in Milton run out of pensacola just got motor rebuilt doing a shake down if wind lays down


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Fishmaster, glad to here you are getting that boat back into action. Thanks for keeping my name. I'm just trying to keep my drive this side of Defuniak Springs. Destin is sorta pushing it, because of that traffic south of I-10. PC is a good. Indian Pass is too. I have an old friend who's been trying to come down from the Macon area, but he's run into some health issues.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

bump for last call.


----------



## bdharris (Jul 26, 2012)

I fish destin some if you would like to go pm me with your number


----------



## Tiki P (Apr 5, 2014)

*Fishing*

I sent you a PM Capt. Let me know.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

thanks for the interest


----------

